# Mini Backyard Valentine's Photoshoot



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

awwwwwww....sweet...Hi Truman!!!!!:x:x


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

How beautiful! Seamus would have EATEN the rose!


----------



## Rambo's mom (Apr 30, 2016)

Those are the cutest pictures. And, I love his name. I'm jealous, my boy would never pose for that long. What a beauty!!!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

His expression in each one is priceless! Such a sweetie!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Oh handsome Truman! I would accept your rose!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a handsome boy and such a good one to pose for photos for that long! I am afraid Bailey would have shredded the rose, eaten the bandanna and then, just for good measure, have found some mud in the yard to roll in.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh Truman is such a cutie . And what a good boy! Luna would have ran away with the rose playing catch me if you can with me yelling "Luna come, Luna come, Luna come, Luna come". We clearly need to work on our recall


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

I should have posted the out takes! Trust me, it took a lot of tries and a lot of treats lol!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

What a great bunch of photos. The outtakes are too funny.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The outtakes are awesome. You have a total ham there!!!


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

Such a cutie! Bailey would NOT have been that well behaved. She would have stole the rose, eaten the rose, grabbed a rock or pine cone and played catch me if you can (recall issues...), found some mud or dog poop to roll around in and then jump on me and try to eat my shirt sleeves. Then I'd hold up a simple apple and game over, sweet dog,"may I please have a slice of your apple, Mom?" LOL


----------

